# At what age do babies no longer need bm/formula/cows milk?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I plan to bf my daughter until shes at least two, but I was just wondering at what age can babies just rely solely on solids for nourishment, without needing any kind of bm or bm substitute? I would never give her formula or cows milk, but was just wondering out of curiosity.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

I never gave my children cows milk or formula. That was the beauty of BF them until they were at least two. "Magically" at the age of two the medical community stops saying that they need this type of nourishment. That being said, you must always be sure that your child is eating enough calcium rich foods. I made sure of this by offering foods such as broccoli, cheese, meats, yogurt, and other calcium rich foods. It is not hard to get the daily allowance.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think the common consensus is that children need a full fat milk product until at least two. From birth to age two is the time of fastest brain development and for that to happen kids need a relatively high fat (and easily digested) diet.

After that it is very individual. Some children would be fine at that point, other's are still quite reliant on their milk source.

Of course, fat intake isn't the only (or even biggest) reason for bfeeding. It's not even the only physical health reason!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Do nut/grain/soy milks count as full fat milks?


----------



## Sharondio (Apr 27, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Do nut/grain/soy milks count as full fat milks?

Depends on who you ask.

Grain milks generally don't have enough fats to qualify, so rice milk, while a tasty beverage, is out. Full-fat soy milk and most nut milks have more fats, but the question becomes are they the right fats, including Omegas and DHA for brain development. Many vegetarians who prematurely wean try hard to include flaxseed oils and supplements. The Vegetarian forums here are a better source of information on that.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Do nut/grain/soy milks count as full fat milks?

I've seen no evidence that they have what they would need to count.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

To the OP- the answer that I'm comfortable with is - at LEAST two years old.

-Angela


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Do nut/grain/soy milks count as full fat milks?

I have yet to find a non-animal milk that has the same amount (much less the same kinds) of fats as a whole animal milk. I have no problem w/kids under two having tastes of less fat milk, but it definately shouldn't be their only milk source (we never did whole milk with DS since he never took more than an ounce or two before he was two).


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I would say age 3, not 2, especially if your kids aren't big eaters or are on the small side. They benefit from the extra fat.


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

at what age can babies just rely solely on solids for nourishment, without needing any kind of bm or bm substitute?
Just my opinion:
Children never "need" cow's milk. They do need calcium rich food.

Infant formula is not needed after one year.

Breastfeed, ideally exclusively for minimum six months, then as long as is feasible.

A combination of breastmilk and solids is suitable anytime after around 10 months, without formula.

Breastmilk alone will sustain a child indefinitely. (Although I suspect mom who give out at some point.)

Solids are customarily an adjunct to BM until about the year mark. At that point solids take over gradually.


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nisupulla* 
J...
Breastmilk alone will sustain a child indefinitely. (Although I suspect mom who give out at some point.)
...

I think you're saying that the nutrients in BM alone cover the range of what a child requires. I agree with that - it doesn't make any sense to me that BM would be fine and dandy for 2 years, but then somehow lacking in this or that nutrient. However, "indefinitely" is a long time -- the calories needed for normal growth and development increase substantially as a child ages. I thought this was why the WHO recommends supplementation at 2 years of age - not because kids all of a sudden need something different that isn't in BM, but b/c they need more calories than just BM alone can provide.


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

but b/c they need more calories than just BM alone can provide.
My son started solids quite late. I researched extensively to find out at what point I needed to panic. My conclusion after talking to many interested parties was that there is no nutritional point at which BM doesn't meet all the child's needs. I had the good fortune that my exclusively BFed son was gaining weight more rapidly than the doctors were comfortable, so the "not enough calories" wasn't a concern for us at all.

However, any child who isn't eating solids by two years, probably has some sort of other concern and it can be reassuring to a mom to know the nutritional needs are met. (As was the case with my son, nothing a little OT didn't help, thank you Early Intervention.)

Of course, any research in this area is scant at best, so it's really nothing more than an opinion.


----------

